Ask HN: Is Apple card worth it? - totaldude87
======
askafriend
I'm a fan. The cash back is pretty useful, the interfaces are all easy to use,
and customer service is all through iMessage which is awesome. I have 3 credit
cards in rotation and this is one of them.

You'll find it less useful if you're not all-in on the Apple eco-system (My
family and I are all-in so we love it).

~~~
giantg2
How much is the cash back?

~~~
Jeremy1026
1-3% depending on where and how it's used. With occasional bonuses at select
retailers.

~~~
giantg2
That sounds like a lot of cards.

~~~
Jeremy1026
The "perk" part of the Apple Card is that you get that cash back daily, not at
the end of the billing cycle. Not that it really matters when you get it back.

------
kkirsche
Honestly, probably not. It’s not the best for most rewards categories but it’s
integration into iOS is really nice and it’s security features aren’t bad. I
wouldn’t recommend it for most people though

~~~
chuftic
Why not recommend it? What are the main reasons?

~~~
r29vzg2
The main reason is that there are cards with far better rewards. The question
is whether or not you’d qualify for them.

------
mansoor_
I would not recommend locking yourself into a single platform.

